# General Discussion > General Developer Topics >  programming question

## existenceproduct

I have little experience with programming, I've "made" (and sold hehe) about 15 NFT minting apps/websites in the past 6 months, all pretty much the same with some slight design changes. The apps are using javascript, react I believe.. I used open-source code, so, in my eyes I didn't actually make them lol. A real programmer in my opinion is someone who can create something from nothing. I had so many limitations because I have literally never looked at code prior, nor how websites actually work; hosting, domain etc. I enjoyed figuring things out in the app design, and understanding how things branched together like CSS with app.js. It is certainly overwhelming at times, and I hit a lot of brick walls on things I wanted to do, but nevertheless I had fun. Solidity is super interesting too. Some people probably think I'm a loser for having fun looking at code on a screen with hardly any knowledge on it, but it's all about the satisfaction of figuring something out.

Where should I go from here? Is it just a matter of putting in the time even if I don't know what I'm doing yet? I struggled to study on youtube courses, because they wouldn't explain the little things.. like, why would a comma go here, why would this bracket go there.. and to be honest, they were all boring the hell out of me. I really need specifics, I think I have a learning difficulty idk. I grew a heavy interest in crypto 2 years ago and in January I decided I want in on the NFT scene, so I forced myself to learn how to create a collection from A to Z, it took me 4 weeks of all-day-and-nights (I have no life) since buying NFTs was too risky for me and I couldn't afford blue chips. **** I nearly gave up on a handful of occasions, but I grinded it out and learned. Some stuff I didn't fully understand, I just knew it was required for the process.. So yeah, since the market is down and my collections lost interest, I was setting up others projects $450 a pop and in reality I could set one up in like 2hours. My orders aren't quick enough and I want to learn and create new things. The concept of Tinder intrigues me, i'm guessing the code behind it is straight forward? Is there a way for me to view their code and learn how it works? I want to create something great, and I want to get stinky rich doing it.

----------


## existenceproduct

> I have little experience with programming, I've "made" (and sold hehe) about 15 NFT minting apps/websites in the past 6 months, all pretty much the same with some slight design changes. The apps are using javascript, react I believe.. I used open-source code, so, in my eyes I didn't actually make them lol. A real programmer in my opinion is someone who can create something from nothing. I had so many limitations because I have literally never looked at code prior, nor how websites actually work; hosting, domain etc. I enjoyed figuring things out in the app design, and understanding how things branched together like CSS with app.js. It is certainly overwhelming at times, and I hit a lot of brick walls on things I wanted to do, but nevertheless I had fun. Solidity is super interesting too. Some people probably think I'm a loser for having fun looking at code on a screen with hardly any knowledge on it, but it's all about the satisfaction of figuring something out.
> 
> Where should I go from here? Is it just a matter of putting in the time even if I don't know what I'm doing yet? I struggled to study on youtube courses, because they wouldn't explain the little things.. like, why would a comma go here, why would this bracket go there.. and to be honest, they were all boring the hell out of me. I really need specifics, I think I have a learning difficulty idk. I grew a heavy interest in crypto 2 years ago and in January I decided I want in on the NFT scene, so I forced myself to learn how to create a collection from A to Z, it took me 4 weeks of all-day-and-nights (I have no life) since buying NFTs was too risky for me and I couldn't afford blue chips. **** I nearly gave up on a handful of occasions, but I grinded it out and learned. Some stuff I didn't fully understand, I just knew it was required for the process.. So yeah, since the market is down and my collections lost interest, I was setting up others projects $450 a pop and in reality I could set one up in like 2hours. My orders aren't quick enough and I want to learn and create new things. The concept of Tinder intrigues me, i'm guessing the code behind it is straight forward? Is there a way for me to view their code and learn how it works? I want to create something great, and I want to get stinky rich doing it.


no response

----------


## VictorN

> no response


Well, it is a *Visual C++ Programming* forum.
which aspects of Visual C++ Programming are you interested in or what is your problem in Visual C++ Programming?

----------


## existenceproduct

> Well, it is a *Visual C++ Programming* forum.
> which aspects of Visual C++ Programming are you interested in or what is your problem in Visual C++ Programming garage floor coating gold coast?


my question isn't relevant to this category.

----------


## 2kaud

[ moved ]

----------


## wolle

Your best option probably is to team up with a good programmer.  That is how many successful companies started - one with the vision and one with the know-how.

----------


## existenceproduct

@wolle thank you for your suggestion

----------

